
AWS Cloudfront outage? - taf2
We&#x27;re noticing elevated 500 errors via cloudfront anyone else noticing this?
======
fastfiveoh
I talked with AWS support and they said they had latency issues/timeouts with
Cloudfront this morning. It caused an issue with our end customers.

------
aaronharnly
We also had increased Cloudfront latency and errors in us-east-1 between 1pm
and 2pm UTC (8am-9am ET). Confirmed with AWS support. It also affected AWS API
Gateway.

------
vnchr
We're seeing a drop-off with Lambdas

------
Jeremy1026
Noticed it too.

